# **Randolph County Bow Only**Updated with pics



## Cole Henry (Apr 27, 2016)

We are looking for one new member to join our 600 acre Bow only QDM lease located just outside of Cuthbert Ga. Dues will be $1,640 for the 2016-2017 season. It is a beautiful property that is all wooded with a mix of various aged pines and hardwood bottoms with a good creek flowing through. We have had the lease for 5 years and it is consistently getting better and better. Very high deer density and loaded with turkeys. A few hogs that randomly pass through at times. We have a small camp with water, no power at the entrance to the property. We are looking for someone that will share the same management mindset that we have had and someone that is willing to let young bucks walk. 2 bucks and 3 doe's per membership. I personally have only killed one doe in 3 years as I generally let them walk and have other places to hunt as well. We prefer someone that is not located close to the property as we try to limit pressure on the property to as minimal as possible. 3 of the 4 members are located in Florida with one member in Ga. We will keep the property at 5 members max. A guest every once in a while is ok but it is not to be abused. Please send me a PM if you have any interest or call me at 813-728-2584.
I got a new phone and lost alot more good pictures unfortunately. All bucks shown below were killed the past two seasons and the biggest buck that I do not have a photo of anymore was a 9 point killed 2 years ago.

Thanks, Cole


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 27, 2016)

Are the surrounding properties bow only also?


----------



## Cole Henry (Apr 27, 2016)

Not that I know of but I do know that the entire county is QDM and the property to the north of us only shoots bucks over 130".


----------



## Cole Henry (May 2, 2016)

Still looking for one member. Thanks for all of the interest and calls so far.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 4, 2016)

What part of the county is this located. Thanks


----------



## Cole Henry (May 5, 2016)

We are located approximately 6 miles straight north of Cuthbert right off of Hwy 27. All PM's have been answered. Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2016)

I turn left on Herndon about 4 more miles up. 
Nice woods along there.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2016)

At nite 27 is covered with deer. Got to be careful there.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 5, 2016)

Its a really great area and it is truly the only lease that I have been a part of that I am truly happy with the amount and quality of deer. Randolph is a sleeper county in my opinion and I see some huge bucks come from the area every year. I really wish i could find some of the other great bucks we have on camera to post.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 5, 2016)

Heres another good one that i found that made it through the season. We have pics of this deer through February.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2016)

Cole Henry said:


> Heres another good one that i found that made it through the season. We have pics of this deer through February.



There's more than one there like that. We have pics of one that could be his twin not far from there. I've seen them like that at nite while driving rite there. 
We need to meet at Top Bait and have lunch sometime.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 5, 2016)

Heres another one i just dug up.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 5, 2016)

Absolutely! Anytime


----------



## davidhelmly (May 6, 2016)

Great pics Cole, it looks like you've got a nice place there.


----------



## buckmanmike (May 6, 2016)

Cole, you must have posted some pics from Michigan deer. Everybody knows there are no decent deer in Randolph Co. They were all harvested years ago.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 9, 2016)

davidhelmly said:


> Great pics Cole, it looks like you've got a nice place there.


Thanks David, definitely working hard on the place!


----------



## Cole Henry (May 9, 2016)

buckmanmike said:


> Cole, you must have posted some pics from Michigan deer. Everybody knows there are no decent deer in Randolph Co. They were all harvested years ago.



Ha, I hope I didn't let the cat out of the bag on Randolph county..


----------



## southerndraw (May 9, 2016)

Sounds and looks like some good huntin.


----------



## buckmanmike (May 9, 2016)

Good luck getting your member. Randolph Co has some nice bucks. I saw the largest  I've seen this last season, but it was while coming back to camp after a morning hunt, not on the stand.
  Where I hunt was clear cut in March, so looking for some great hunting the next few years.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 23, 2016)

We have filled the open spot. Thanks GON


----------

